# guppy tank setup?



## Inigo Montoya (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello, i've been looking around for a while on a guppy tank setup but ive been getting mixed info from different sites and posts. Basically I have a 10 gallon tank with 5 guppies in it. I love gupps but i'm not sure how to set it up. 

Right now all I have is a fake rock decoration that is pretty big with caves in it, a sponge filter, a heater and aragonite substrate. That substrate because they prefer the higher PH right?

Would they prefer plants, or a heavy rock/cave tank? Or would they prefer both? This is my first guppy tank, any tips are much appreciated.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

guppies are really flexible when it comes to what they like to have in their tanks, which is why they are often used for begginers.

They do like live plants, but really if your tank wasnt set up for it it would probably just be easier to use what you have already.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Brushy floating plants make the females feel more secure when they are ready to give birth, and it helps to save the babies.


----------

